# ugh I don't know what to do



## xxxalpinexxx80 (Apr 23, 2009)

Ok so we paid this breeder 200 dollars down a while ago and visited the puppy twice. It is cute looked healthy and well taken care of. It was in a pin with the other 8 dogs. But now the puppy is going to be 10 weeks old or 11 by july 10. She said it has diarrhea or bacteria imbalance.. But does it really take that long. The father is pitch black and the mother is pretty black and decent red.

Also there is another breeder that I am going to look at tomarrow just in case if the one above says later then the 10th. These puppys look better because of the color. To me it looks like the german shepherds i see on tv looking for drugs.. 

I want to get the one with better color if the temperment is good since we would get it at 8 weeks instead of 11 weeks..and it is our first pup so we want the puppy experience. The thing is I feel bad for the first one cause she has alot of family problems going on even though this dog is going to be part of the family for 10-13 years.

I sometimes get the feeling like she is holding the puppy for another reason because I wouldn't expect diarhea to take more then 2weeks to fix but I could be wrong.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Can't she give you the drugs and let you take the dog? When I got my pup at 8 weeks the breeder gave me a 5-day round of Panacur to take care of any worms or parasites.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

I wouldnt worry so much about when you are getting the pup (it will still be an experience in a few days or a few more weeks) staying with the mom and litter mates is a great thing. I think the coloring can change on pups as they get older also.

I would be more concerned at to why the pup is sick, how long it has been sick and what is causing it.


----------



## xxxalpinexxx80 (Apr 23, 2009)

-The puppies have a bacterial imbalance that is causing the diahrrea.They are getting better slowly and will be going to a homeopathic vet on Friday for a treatment as I don't want to use drugs.
That is the reason we would get it at 10 weeks instead of 8. I have pictures of the puppy if i post it up can you tell me if it looks well.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm curious to know what the bacterial imbalance diagnosis is being based on. I'm not saying that's not what it is, but as pretty much 100% of puppies have worms at some point, if they haven't been dewormed, that's far more likely to be the problem and does require conventional treatment. Coccidia is also incredibly common in puppies and also causes diarrhea.

Also, keep in mind as someone else has mentioned, the coloration of black and tan GSDs changes dramatically as they get older. Black and tan pups are born mostly black but will become increasingly tan as they get older depending on their genetics. 

But all other things considered, there are many more important issues than color or obvious physical appearance. Have the parents been screened for genetic health problems? Titled or shown in some working endeavor? What are their temperaments like?


----------



## xxxalpinexxx80 (Apr 23, 2009)

ill send you pics of the puppy if u give me your email adress. The lady seems nice and says she is a vet and brings the dogs to hospitals but I am not 100 percent sure.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

You can post them here if you want. You need to upload them to a site like photobucket first. 

I was just reading your other thread. Which breeder did you end up going with?


----------

